# Dry Chest Cough - Remedy



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm just getting over a nasty bug. Started in sinus. Sore throat. Then chest congestion. Now it is at the point where there's hardly anything left to cough up (fluids mostly clear except occasional crap coming up out of chest). I took a cold medicine at first and that medicine seemed to do a good job until the cold got into my chest. When it got down into my chest I started using Mucinex DM. That really helped me get some sleep through the worst of it all.

Now I'm at the point where I'm coughing, but there's really nothing being produced when coughing (dry cough?) and it feels like something gets stuck and I cough over and over and then I can finally catch my breath. Anyone have a remedy or suggestion for this sort of thing. I'd like to kick this thing real quick like.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry you've been sick- nagging coughs can be exhausting! The first herb that comes to mind is mullein- you should be able to find the tincture or tea at your local health food store. Some folks swear by smoking it for coughs but I haven't tried that myself. (You don't roll & smoke like a cig- you light up the dry material in a bowl and breathe in the smoke) It is demulcent, so it will soothe that dryness. It also has expectorant qualities in case you do still have some yuckies to get rid of. 
I don't know of any contraindications with mullein but please do your own research before using it. 
Thyme also helps a cough, but from what you're describing I'd try mullein. Hope this helps.
~nyx


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My grand-daughter has that kind of cough, took her to the dr yesterday, she has pnumonia!! I haven't been able to do anything for her cough yet


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

copperhead46, My son had a dry hacking cough that was diagnosed as "walking pneumonia". The doctors had him inhaling all kinds of funes and gave medication; but nothing was working. A friend told me to give him a half a teaspoon of brandy every few hours for awhile. I did and within 2 days he was cured.

HowDoI, Mullein is what came to my mind too. Just take the youngest leaves off, dry them and inhale that as Nyxchik mentions in his/her post. If you don't have any, pm me your address and I'll go get a few leaves, dry them and ship them to you. (Of course that will take a few days; so you might prefer to try the local health stores.)


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I really do appreciate the offer. I'm pretty sure we have some growing down in the field. I was starting to fear walking pneumonia. I only coughed twice all day today, so looks like I dodged the bullet. Thanks y'all!


----------

